# Great Order from "Manzanita Burlworks"!!!!!



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Very nice dealing with them and I got some fantastic Pieces rangeing from
1 to 3 ft. in length. A couple are thick branches 2" approx. and some thinner
ones.

These look Great!!! Love the shapes of these and "Rich" was great to deal
through.... I have heard that you have to soak these for a short time just
to make sure on the Tanins etc.. but no biggie.........

For aquascaping purposes, these are going to be a Joy to Work With!!!
Great Configurations and they were shipped FAST!!

Just my 2 cents.........


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Isn't this more of an aquascaping topic?  

Driftwood doesn't have synthetic or metallic pieces in it.  

I also got an order today from manzanita bulworks, as well. The driftwood is for the most part amazing, and there are many, many pieces. It is a really great deal for what I paid (30$ + 10$ shipping). I have enough driftwood to work with for my 20gH and 6-7 branches left over for part of my 75g. 

Rich is very pleasant to deal with, I agree wholeheartedly.

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

come one...lets see some photos!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I will be ordering some next week or so, $16 shipped for great pieces!


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry,
must have posted in the wrong catagory[smilie=h: 

Just wanted to share my experiences with others...
I'm excited on starting some aquascaping with these beautiful pieces!!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been telling folks for 7 years about using Manzy..........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Tom,
I've heard that with these pieces, it's a good idea to soak them in 
water for a bit.. ( I got the Sandblasted)........

Tanins, etc. Is this generally the case and if so how long????


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Bout one week.

They swell up when the rains come like a sponge and the wood in very dense, they are basically desert trees. Tough as nails if not some of the toughest of all trees.

They do not have much tannins.
Oak seems to have more than most woods. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, I can see after putting a couple of small pieces in one of my little tanks,
that not much for Tanins.. I ran it over some water for a bit prior to putting
it in.. I will have to say, I really like these pieces that were sent!! They look great in the tank and so many dif. formations!! Your so right on the
soaking as well for they just float at this point!!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I am the first person who got wood from them for aquascaping (and posted on this forum about it). As stated, leaching is minimal. I have a whole bunch in a tank that I was soaking and the tanins from it are less than a small chunk of malasian. For soaking, it takes between 1-3 weeks to sink depending on thickness of the wood.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

what diameter did you get for your last scape (the one with hc, anubias, with the manzanita running horizontal?


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Just wanted to do an update in regards to soaking these pieces..
2 wks. plus.. for all tanins to be released is what I'm seeing....


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I did deal with them but at the final moment, I didn't get any update on how much the final price is going to be, how to pay them and when can I expect shipment, am quite puzzled by them actually.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, hopefully for this year's AGA event, I can take folks to see all the Manzay they can stand.

I have a ton of it sitting around.
They burn it here, it's a vile scrub for many landowners.

The higher and drier, the better it is also.
There are dozens of species also, not all are the same quality/character.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

